# 2009 800 Complete skid plate kit - Available?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Neighbor has a 2009 Polaris 800 200c (2-up) and is looking for a complete skid plate kit but has been told they are not available.

Any ideas? or contacts?


----------

